

The Philosophy of Content Strategy - gather
http://blog.gathercontent.com/the-philosophy-of-content-strategy

======
peteretep
Either I know far more philosophy and formal logic than I thought (unlikely),
or that was some of the most facile content I've read to date...

The interviewee has to write a map plugin once, and he knew there were going
to be business requirements, because he also knows philosophy and has heard of
this thing called propositions... uh?

Am I missing something profound here?

